# 10 Gallon Tank Setup ok?



## BlackArchFish (Apr 29, 2005)

2 Black Neon Tetras
1 Peppered Loach
1 Chinese Gold Algae Eater.
Black & Orange sand
2 Java Ferns
1 piece of driftwood.

Can I add more fish? I want to add something interesting, Something that I can buy 2 or 3 of that will fit in with this.


----------



## BlackArchFish (Apr 29, 2005)

So if I added 4 more do you think I'd be ok? Or would I be overcrowded?


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

The algae eater gets a little big for the tank so you probably have to consider that most of your bioload. You could add some tetras but beware of future problems with the algae eater.


----------



## BlackArchFish (Apr 29, 2005)

Thanks Fishfirst. Yeah I always kept saying I was going to upgrade but I never did. But now I have this new tank. And I am working this summer so upgrading isn't hard. Would they all be ok for a month at BEST I'm guessin like 4 wks. And I can buy a 29 Gallon for the Loach and Algae eater. But leave the Tetra's in the 10 gallon?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

That would be fine.


----------



## predator (Jan 28, 2005)

ive oftern run into this problem... what is a good cleaner fish for a 10 gallon... plecos get way too huge, yall say algae eaters do... whats left albino catfish?


----------



## BlackArchFish (Apr 29, 2005)

I think there are cories too. I was planning on getting a bigger tank. I'm planning on upgrading AGAIN so I can get a black ghost knife fish. I think rubber plecos would be ok, or Bushy nose's. 


EDIT: Wow.... Repetitive...


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

so did you just add all those or what? I am so confused between what you have now and what you are planning to get


----------



## BlackArchFish (Apr 29, 2005)

I have them since people ok'd them. I had the Tetra's b4 but I set up my loach and Chinese Algae eater today.

I still have to go to Wal-Mart later to get the plants, another rock for my Loach, and mabe a piece of driftwood I'm not sure though.


----------



## BlackArchFish (Apr 29, 2005)

Yes I got the Loach and Chinese Algae eater. They're in my tank. Both of them enjoyed a shrimp pellet ^_^!!!


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

The CAE is going to get too big and aggressive for a 10G, not a loach expert but not sure he will be happy wither


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

he told us he was upgrading in a month.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

oh forgot bout that, I never go re-read the posts once I've read them


----------



## baby~doll (Jun 17, 2005)

dont black ghost knifefish need huge aquariums?


----------



## MyraVan (Jan 19, 2005)

predator1082 said:


> ive oftern run into this problem... what is a good cleaner fish for a 10 gallon... plecos get way too huge, yall say algae eaters do... whats left albino catfish?


Open this up to "cleaner animals" and you'll have alot of options. It also depends on what you mean by cleaning.

Do you want something to scrape the algae off the glass? Then otocinclus catfish or zebra nerite snails are your best bet. 

Do you want something to eat the fish food that falls to the floor of the tank? Then shrimp will work well (like ghost or Amano) and they eat soft algae as well. Pygmy cories also fit into a 10gallon tank. Some fish that you don't normally think of are good bottom feeders, like my rosy barbs, but they are too big and active for a 10 gallon. A cherry barb is certainly small enough to fit in a 10 gallon, but as I don't have them, I don't know whethet they also feed at al levels, like my rosys. An apple snail is good at eating leftover fish food, but can't be kept with nippy fish.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

baby~doll said:


> dont black ghost knifefish need huge aquariums?


Yes they do! They can grow very large. Ideal is 75 gal + and some other requirements...


----------



## BlackArchFish (Apr 29, 2005)

Ok a 75 is too big. I was thinking 55 so my dream of a ghost knife for now is dropped ahahaha. The Algae Eater is pretty active, but... Small. Like 1 1/2'' LoL. So there we go. SO Here is what I'm thinking LATER on like........ 2 weeks from now? I get paid friday.

29 gallon:
CAE, Peppered Loach....and maybe some other fish.

10 Gallon: 6 Black Neon Tetras....and maybe some other fish.


----------

